# Fixing Wacom Tablet Driver Problems, Windows 7



## scythemouse (Dec 10, 2011)

I feel this must be told. Some of you out there may have had some troubling experiences regarding the drivers for your Wacom tablets. Sometimes, on startup, it will tell you the drivers are not working, or you'll find that they just plain aren't being acknowledged anymore. When you're using an expensive, or even cheap tablet, these kinds of problems can freak you out. I found a way to counteract this, merely by my own testing and supposition, but I haven't had this problem since.

Basically, what you need to do is create shortcuts for Wacom_Tablet.exe and Wacom_tabletUser.exe and place them into your Startup folder. That's Start Menu/All Programs/Startup. That's all you need to do.

I work with a Cintiq 12wx, which is a special case, but I've heard of this problem happening to other tablets, so supposedly it'll work for those too.


----------

